# Real Mans BBQ



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

A Real Man's Grill!

Now this is a BBQ guaranteed to get everyone's attention…...

I think it should be towed with the barrel facing backwards….

then you wouldn't have to worry about anyone tailgating you….

I don't know for sure but my guess is the owner is from Texas!!!!!!



BBQ RULES 
We are about to enter the BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity . When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:
(1) The woman buys the food. 
(2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert. 
(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill - beer in hand. 
(4) The woman remains outside the compulsory three meter exclusion zone where the exuberance of testosterone and other manly bonding activities can take place without the interference of the woman.

Routine…

Here comes the important part: 
(5) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.
(6) The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery. 
(7) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is looking great. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he flips the meat 
(8) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN. 
(9) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.

More routine…

(10) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. 
(11) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts.

And most important of all:

(12) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed ' her night off ' and, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women!


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Awsome, I love it, I want one L.O.L. Ain't that the truth just can't please, understand, or satisfy them women, Let's face it, Eve had paradice, the Garden of Enden and chucked it all away for an apple. Go figure


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*G´ME G´ME G´ME G´ME G´ME*

love it and so do my daughter 
and we have never seen anything 
like that in Denmark it´s awesome

*where is the party say it say it*

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Now thats a BBQ


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't give the bad boys ideas.LOL


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Then there is always this one, a real Texas sized smoker.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tim that one is in a league of its own


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the size is nearly enoff for the next realy big L J week Party if every body show´s up


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That one won't fit in my patio. I guess I'll have to go for the pistol one.

You just can't pass a Texan.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Bah shame on you Karson. When the grill won't fit the patio, you man up and YOU BUILD A BIGGER PATIO!! 
LOL!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love this post!!!!!!!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I love it! I want one. I've got 8 1/2 acres, so room is not an problem.
And yes, I live in Texas!


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

yummy seared meat…. No offense to vegetarians meant, but if God did not want us to eat animals why did he make them so tasty.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

were do i put the veggi burger LOL…..........joke lads ok


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Pommy
in the barrel


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------

